# TTC 7 years - BFP



## Amy31

I never thought I would be posting on here. Have been married for 11 years and have been TTC for 7 years!!! I have convinced myself that I wasn't able to have children and that I just needed to forget about it. Which I did but on our anniversary this year we conceived. I heard people say it will just happen and I thought yeah right but here I am 9 weeks pregnant and still in shock. Tests at hospital showed no abnormalities with me but hubby never got round to getting tested. My cycles were regular / normal the only thing I have changed is in the last 4 months I have been exercising loads more and really looking after myself, trying to reduce my stress - I felt really well and healthy - but this might not be related to getting pregnant. My early symptoms were upset tummy, queezy, very tired and hungry more than usual. People said dont give up hope and they are right it might just happen. :flower:


----------



## yellowbell

oh wow! I'm so happy for you! :hug:

happy and healthy pregnancy to you, dear! :flower:


----------



## hellohefalump

That's amazing! congratulations!


----------



## chrischris83

Congrats Huni! I'm glad you never gave up.


----------



## Berkano

There is hope! .... Congratulations to you and a H&H 9 months (well about 7 and a half now if you're that far gone :))

x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:


----------



## mindyb85

:happydance::wohoo:
that is WONDERFUL!!!
after over 2 years for us, it feels like it will never happen, but I guess you can never give up hope :)


----------



## danipants88

Congratulations!!! What great news


----------



## Amy31

Thanks so much for your posts. Just wanted to let people know that sometimes against the odds it happens. I am loving this site so many lovely people and great advice! Think I am addicted now :) x


----------



## poppy

That is fantastic news, congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thank you so much,i've been TTC 10 yrs now so hearing your story gives me new hope,conrats on your PG*


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Amy, what wonderful news, Congratulations to you!


----------



## le_annek

Wow what amazing news happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you, that is wonderful to read


----------



## tankgirl

Congratulations on your :bfp:
Fling some of that :dust: this way will you please?
H&H 9 months to you and :baby:


----------



## sakari06

Congrats to you. I guess there is hope for me I've been trying for 9.
I wish you a healthy and happy 7 and a half months left. :happydance:


----------



## BrittneyMom

A huge congratulations to you and your oh!


----------



## DonnaBallona

huge congratulations! that is going to be one loved and adored little baby :)

enjoy this special time :cloud9:


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congrats x


----------



## fides

amazingly beautiful announcement!!! HUGE congrats!!


----------



## Amy31

Thank you so much for your kind messages, means a lot. I send baby dust to all you TTCers :dust: and a h&h 9 months to all you pregnant laddies :hugs:. This forum has made me so welcome and love it :flower:


----------



## sarahlou1985

That's amazing! Congratulations! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## readyformore

Truly amazing! How wonderful to hear. Congratulations.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Awesome news........ so happy for you.....
Its stories like this that give others hope....


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks for sharing such an uplifting story! Best of luck to you.


----------



## rocksbabe1

CONGRATULATIONS ON :bfp: AFTER YOU BEEN TRYING FOR 7 YEARS!!!! :D:D X


----------



## Vesta

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## CheshirePanda

that's such a lovely story, I am really touched by it. Thanks for posting it and best wishes to you and your (increasing) family!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations on your long awaited BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## mwaah

Wow thats the best BFP ever!!! Congrats xxxx


----------



## v2007

:bfp:

Huge Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## teal

Huge congratulations!! xx


----------



## KOPhoto

That is AWESOME!!! Congrats to you both! How exciting!!! :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Ow wow, what a story!!! Huge huge congratulations!!!! :happydance:
Wishing you a wonderful 9 months, I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute of it!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

*HUGE *congrats!


----------



## flower01

Many many congrats to you amy! xx


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!! 

I could have written that 2 years ago, my baby took 7 years of trying to get her too :)


----------



## kdutra

congrats lady! Thats an amazingly inspirational story! Congrats!!!


----------



## embojet

Huge congratulations, thats amazing x


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## moonlyte

Congrats


----------



## babyclements

SOOOO Happy for you!! Congrats


----------



## TwilightAgain

Thats amazing! So happy you got your bfp, 7 years is a long time waiting. Huge congratulations to you :baby:


----------

